# Document-no ctrl necessary



## jmdraft (Jan 10, 2012)

When you compose in Word .doc and add links, you make them open by ctrl + click. If you copy and paste from the Word .doc into an email, you can click on the link in the email and it opens without having to press ctrl first.

Does anyone know of some kind of application (program) in which to compose that, like in an email, the ctrl first is not necessary to open a link?

Or, can someone suggest a forum which might better address this kind of question?


----------



## archer88iv (Jan 11, 2012)

You're asking if there is a text editor thingy in which you can open a link you wrote without holding the control key? 

Hm. Not that I know of, I guess. I never thought about it.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 11, 2012)

Try googling some of the key words of your query and see where that leads. I did just that with “type link in word doc” and found heaps of stuff.


----------



## BabaYaga (Jan 11, 2012)

There's usually an option to hyperlink any word or URL to the URL in an email or in Word. 

It looks like the infinity symbol, but the person receiving the email needs to be able to read what you've sent in rich text, otherwise it wont function as a single click link  .... If I understand what you're asking. 

Otherwise OX has a point, the Help tab is there to do just that.


----------



## jmdraft (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently, I haven’t phrased my question right yet (normal for me).

*archer88iv*  Calls it a “a text editor thingy”  and thingy is about as well as I know how to put it.

To try to clarify my question, I did this search: What is Word .doc and got this: What is Word Document

A Notepad and a WordPad (What is the difference between Notepad and WordPad?) are thingies to write stuff in but I’ve never been able to make them do much editing e.g. spell-check. 

A PDF is another thingy to write stuff in and a Word .doc is another.

I am looking for a thingy that I can write stuff in which will edit e.g. spell-check and: 

In Word.doc, you can type a word, highlight it, click Insert Hyperlink and it will create one. However, to open the link, you must first press ctrl and then click. If you have copied and pasted the contents of a Word doc into an email, it is no longer necessary to first press ctrl. You just click the word, which is now a hyperlink, and the webpage will open without having to first press ctrl.

I want a thingy that will edit like Word .doc (e.g. spell-check etc.), in which you can Insert the Hyperlink (as a word; not the whole thing) and then open the link without having to pres ctrl first………….as in an email message.

Does anyone know of a thingy like this?


----------



## jmdraft (Jan 11, 2012)

PS, I notice that I can also copy the contents of a Word doc (as I just did) and the link will open without having to press ctrl first. I want a thingy like this.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 11, 2012)

I am either puzzled or thick - If I type www.bbc.co.uk into a Word document it automatically highlights as a link, ditto with email addresses; so what is the problem, no need to use control keys? I just copied this and pasted it into an email which I sent myself, I opened it and just clicked on the links and hey presto!


----------



## jmdraft (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe you have a more recent version of word…………..could be that.

*Yes*, the link opens in an *email* (and in this forum) without pressing ctrl (I said that several times and don’t know how to say it more clearly).

In the version of Microsoft Word, that I have, you must first press ctrl to open a link.

Maybe this isn’t necessary in newer versions but in mine, this is the case.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## archer88iv (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, it's necessary in Word because, first and foremost, Word is a word processor. When you click on text in Word, you normally want the cursor to appear where you clicked. It would be hella annoying if you clicked on a link in Word and, instead of moving the cursor, you just opened a new window in your web browser. 

So, yeah. That's the way all versions of Word work. You won't find a newer/better/leaner/meaner one that doesn't work that way, and I'm not really all that convinced you'll ever find a word processor that does. That's what they're for, after all. Not for opening links. 

If you're asking this question because you have a physical problem with holding down Ctrl and, therefore, the requirement is annoying, look into Sticky Keys, which is an accessibility setting in Windows. In Windows 7 (and probably Vista), just open Start and type in "Sticky Keys" in the search box at the bottom. When you hit enter, it will bring up a section of the Control Panel with lots of options for keyboard use. You can then check the box next to "Turn on Sticky Keys" to activate them. What that allows you to do is press and release a key (rather than hold it down) in order to have it modify your next action.

In other versions, I think pressing Shift or Ctrl or whatever five times in a row will bring up the same menu, but it's been awhile.


----------



## jmdraft (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for your response.

However, my question was:

I want a thingy that will edit like Word .doc (e.g. spell-check etc.), in which you can Insert the Hyperlink (as a word; not the whole thing) and then open the link without having to pres ctrl first………….as in an email message.

*Does anyone know of a thingy like this?*

I know that Word is a word processor and I don’t care why anything is necessary in Word. I’m not trying to solve the problem in Word……………I gave up on that. I am looking for a *different* word processor (program, application, thingy….whatever).  *Different*……….That was my question.

“It would be hella annoying if you clicked on a link in Word and, instead of moving the cursor, you just opened a new window in your web browser.”

It would not be annoying to me; it would be exactly what I want.

Thank you for your concern and no, I am not physically handicapped………….maybe a little mentally (I’m 69 and it happens to some of us) but not physically.

There probably isn’t an answer to this question here. I’ve submitted it to other forums and maybe I’ll get one elsewhere, but thanks anyway.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know why you would think my original suggestion is not worth acting on. That's where you find out how to do stuff.

By the way, I'm 6 years older than you. If I can figure it out, anyone can.


----------



## jmdraft (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, and I didn’t exactly ignore your original suggestion. It’s just that, like most folks, the first thing I do when I want to know anything, is Google all over the place. I had already done that.

Often, my Googleing leads to forums like this one (in this case about 6) and I posted the question on several. I have since received the answer I was looking for and solved my problem.

It’s real simple:

You open Word, select Tools, Options, edit and uncheck Use Ctrl & Click to follow Hyperlink.

Thanks for your concern, congratulations on your longevity and I wish you many more happy Googleing years.


----------

